
Who Is Shadow Inc.? - l00sed
What was the actual issue with the Iowa Caucus app, and who had control over it&#x27;s data and development?
======
muglug
Here's a really excellent post-mortem from someone who knows the field:
[https://twitter.com/rabble/status/1224820389387223041](https://twitter.com/rabble/status/1224820389387223041)

One alarming fact among many: the company was paid only $60K to develop an app
that could help determine the next US President.

~~~
sappapp
> Built by one senior engineer who’s not done mobile apps and a bunch of folks
> who were very recent code academy graduates.

I would love to hear from one of these folks! I have so many questions.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
I'm a bit sorry for them, they must have gone from "delighted to have their
first real coding job" to "hung out to dry" quite quickly.

I wouldn't deny them a place on the team, I would worry that they are the sum
total of the team, without any experienced guidance.

------
ilkkao
Not holding my breath for a proper post mortem document

------
RickJWagner
Who is Shadow Inc?

I know who knows...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JSroiDGJ3E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JSroiDGJ3E)

------
Irishsteve
I’m out of the loop can you explain?

~~~
bibinou
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/5/21123337/iowas-caucus-
frac...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/5/21123337/iowas-caucus-fracas-tech-
literacy)

&

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/02/04/us/politics/i...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/02/04/us/politics/iowa-
democratic-caucus-explained.html)

